
Shaking Up the Dinosaur Family Tree - b_emery
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/22/science/dinosaur-family-tree.html
======
b_emery
"Classification is done with TNT" which "stands for "Tree analysis using New
Technology". It is a program for phylogenetic analysis under parsimony (with
very fast tree-searching algorithms;"[1]. Interesting classification problem.

[1]
[http://www.zmuc.dk/public/phylogeny/tnt/](http://www.zmuc.dk/public/phylogeny/tnt/)

